
Do more with patterns in C# 8.0 - lukasLansky
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/dotnet/2019/01/24/do-more-with-patterns-in-c-8-0/
======
adossi
I've been a .NET developer for a decade (a paid one for the last 6 years) and
I consider myself a pretty competent C# programmer.

However (and maybe I'm alone here) the property and positional patterns syntax
just honestly isn't very intuitive to me. It may be that because its a new
feature it is just alien to me but nonetheless it is really hard to
immediately discern what is happening in those examples without having read
the descriptions that accompany them. I'm worried C# is on an ever-creeping
path to looking like an alien language, as is (in my opinion) what is
happening to C++ (e.g.: C++14 and C++17 features).

------
squirrelicus
I love seeing my favorite language get this constant attention.

Now all we need is structural typing like golang so I don't have to explicitly
tell the compiler that a class implements an interface.

------
imranhou
It looks like this one is sacrificing readability for unnecessary terseness.

